
Threader – Compile Your Twitter Threads - shry4ns
https://threader.app/
======
seapunk
Hi, creator of Threader here. Show HN is a way to share your own products. Can
you remove the “Show HN” in your title?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
grzm
You can also contact the mods directly via the Contact link in the footer:
they can update the title as well.

~~~
seapunk
Thanks, I will do that.

~~~
sctb
Removed!

